# Trans Design



## Vixxan (May 24, 2009)

Hi

Has anyone here order from Trans Design, Inc.?  If you have ordered from them are their shipping charges reasonable? 


Thanks


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 24, 2009)

I've never bought from them but I remember Sephorajunkie's  China Glaze haul video on you tube, she said that they give you the shipping charge before hand so you know what to expect and the shipping is very fast. I don't know if it's reasonable, but at least you can put stuff in a cart and check it out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 24, 2009)

I placed an order with them a few weeks ago and I think the shipping was $7-ish ...if I remember correctly.

I emailed them asking why the shipping can't be displayed upfront before putting your card details in and I didn't get a response. Funny that, cos they've responded within 48 hrs to all other queries I've ever had.


----------



## Vixxan (May 24, 2009)

At checkout you have to fill out the address information plus your credit card number with expiration date before they give you the shipping charges.  That makes me a bit uncomfortable.  If I don't complete the order they still have my credit card information.


----------



## Vixxan (May 24, 2009)

For 26 bottles shipping to US $8.91.


----------



## broken_soul (May 25, 2009)

I've ordered from there a lot and it seems to always be around $7-8 ...the most I've ordered at a time was like 15 polishes.


----------



## Vixxan (May 29, 2009)

I placed two orders with Trans Design both arrived 48 hours after I placed the orders.  Everything arrived in perfect condition.  http://www.specktra.net/forum/f195/n...4/#post1652721
Thanks everyone.


----------

